# Comment lire des vidéos depuis l'ipod a la TV



## JOHN514 (22 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir à tous, 
j'ai acheter récemment le cable permettant pour lire des films, musiques...de mon ipod a ma TV.
Mais je n'arrive pas a lire mes vidéos, j'arrive parcontre a écouter de la musiques.

SI QUEQU'UN PEUT M'AIDER. :rose: 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## kasarus (22 Mars 2008)

Le problème est que quand tu vas lire tes vidéos depuis l'ipod, si tu utilises les vidéos optimisées pour l'Ipod tu vas avoir de sérieux problèmes( de visualisation ).
Il faut donc que tu active le mode disque dur de l'ipod et que tu mettes tes vidéos en format non optimisé sur ton Ipod. Et je pense que cela marchera sur ta télé. Le souci est maintenant la mémoire que tu utilises en plus.(la taille d'un fichier optimisé n'a rien à voir avec celle du même fichier non optimisé).


----------



## JOHN514 (22 Mars 2008)

Merci, mais comment activer le mode disque dur de l'ipod et mettre les vidéos en format non optimisé.(J'ai un ipod 80 gb ).
Si qelqu'un peut me dire comment faire.
MERCI


----------



## kasarus (22 Mars 2008)

tu mets dans les options de synchronisation (ce qui s'affiche dans itunes quand tu branches l'ipod): utilisation comme disque dur et pour ce qui est de mettre les vidéos non optimisées dedans, si tu l'actives en tant que disque dur, tu vois l'icône s'afficher sur ton bureau et tu fais glisser tes vidéos dedans.
Le seul point obscur reste: Peux-tu lire ces vidéos non optimisées sur ton Ipod (et donc sur ta télé) A toi de voir  .


----------



## JOHN514 (22 Mars 2008)

OK. La case "activer l'utilisation comme disque dur "ete deja cochés. Mais il n'y a rien sur mon bureau ou je dois glisser les vidéos(=vidéos en format AVI).
Je ne vois pas comment faire!


----------



## kasarus (22 Mars 2008)

Voila j'ai fait la manip' ave mon Ipod.
Pour mettre des vidéos non optimisées dans ton Ipod, il te suffit de prendre l'icône de ta vidéo dans le finder et de la mettre dans le fichier correspondant de ton ipod(vidéos). 
Normalement, il apparaît dans ton bureau ou dans tes périphériques(si tu marches sous Windows).
Par contre, mauvaise nouvelle. Il n'a pas l'air de vouloir les lire. :hein: 
désolé.


----------



## Gwen (22 Mars 2008)

Rien de tout cela ne devrait marcher.

pour lire une video du iPod sur la Tv il faut impérativement que ce film soit importe d'iTunes par le biais traditionnel et les video paraîtrons très bien sur une TV, et peuvent même être optimise pour un format d'écran plus grand que celui du iPod afin d'obtenir une image plus net.

Ceci dit, peut être que ton soucis vient soit de ton câble soit de ta tv.

Ce câble est'il bien un câble apple? Si ce n'est pas le cas, tente d'intervertir les fiche video et audio, la jaune a la place d'une des deux autres, je ne sais plus laquelle de tête ce soir 

Et si cela ne marche toujours pas, de quand date ta TV et surtout c'est quel modèle?


----------



## JOHN514 (22 Mars 2008)

BOnsoir

je ne pense pa! j'ai le dernier ipod 80 gb et le cable est 1 apple et il est tt neuf.


----------



## Gwen (22 Mars 2008)

Alors, il se peut que ce soit l'ancien câble Apple pour les iPod avant le classique.


----------



## JOHN514 (22 Mars 2008)

NN; je veux juste savoir s'il faut retoucher les vidéos pour pouvoir les lire sur la tv.
Lorsque je met mon film (qui est au format de l'ipod)/j'active la sortie tv/puis on me dis que c'est activé et au dessous il y a écrit "Branchez un accessoire vidéo".
Je pense juste mes vidéos ne sont pas au bon format


----------



## Gwen (23 Mars 2008)

Non, aucune retouche a effectuer. si c'est lisible sur le iPod, c'est lisible sur la TV avec le matériel qui convient bien évidement.


----------



## JOHN514 (23 Mars 2008)

ok merci regard c ce cable que j'ai :

 et c ce ipod la que j'ai:

 je ne comprend pas pk ça ne marche pas?


----------



## Gwen (23 Mars 2008)

Donc, tu as le câble ancienne génération et un iPod de dernière génération. C'est pour cette raison que ça ne fonctionne pas. Désolé


----------



## JOHN514 (24 Mars 2008)

Ok merci!!!


----------



## o0otisondage (24 Mars 2008)

ben voila moi j'ai le meme probleme que toi je ne sais pas lire non plus les video qu'il y a sur mon ipod mais alors que faiut-on???

on a acheté le cable pour rien??


----------



## o0otisondage (24 Mars 2008)

j'ai oublié de preciser que moi j'ai ce dock la 

http://www.itrafik.net/IMG/jpg/PICT0047-2.jpg et ces cable la 

http://img.alibaba.com/photo/50577824/Sell_iDock_for_iPod_Nano_and_Video.jpg


----------



## JOHN514 (24 Mars 2008)

j'ai vu sur  1 otre furum que pour les ipod de derniere génération il faut ce cable la :
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 regard par la = http://www.iaddict.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=123742.


----------



## Gwen (24 Mars 2008)

c'est exactement ça.


----------



## sandtrem (1 Octobre 2008)

Assez compliqué tout ceci !!! environ 1an que je possede l'ipod classique, et je surf souvent sur les forums afin d'avoir des infos sur la connection tv !!! tjs des avis différents !! cable, pas cable, dock, pas dock, nouvelle génération, vieille génération.... et j'en passe !!! bref, j'hésite à acheter le cable : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




qui ne coute pas 10 euros environ mais 40 environ !! faut pas se planter !!! si ça ne fonctionne pas dur dur !!!
En tout cas moi j'ai des vidéo-films sur mon ipod et avec les cables dit "classique", en changeant les connections couleurs et tout et tout, je n'ai pas l'image, que le son !! il faut donc que j'investisse dans le cable apple ??
Par contre j'ai une tite question, j'utilise mon ipod comme disque dur aussi, j'y stock donc aussi des films (non compressé pour lire sur ipod), juste pour les avoir mais je peux les regarder via l'ordi. Je voulais savoir si il existait un façon de lire ces films contenu dans le disque dur sur la tv ??? comme le font certain disque dur multimédia ?????
merci de m'eclaircir !!


----------

